# High Elves: the next WHFB book?



## Yochanan (Jul 30, 2010)

Are High Elves going to be the next book? I saw this on a forum somewhere but haven't heard anything else since.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Tomb Kings next I believe.

High Elf book is still fairly new in the grand scheme of things. They're just getting a boat load of new plastics.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

High Elves are just getting a new wave of models in October a bit like Daemons are getting this month - no new book yet, and as Whizzwang says (not a sentence i imagined writing today) Tomb Kings should be next


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

Nothing against High Elves but I hope not. To many other Armies/Races need book updates 

Tomb Kings - (rumored to be the next book is this chiseled in stone yet?)
Wood Elf
Bret
Ogre Kindoms
Anything 5th edition or older...


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

no, just new plasticy goodness


----------



## Yochanan (Jul 30, 2010)

Yea, I thought it was strange. I had heard Tomb Kings was next awhile ago. Perhaps they had just mixed it up with information about them getting new models. I'm always stoked on plastics!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Tomb Kongs should be out this year, ogres early next... I havent heard anything about any other WFB army releases, but then GW do play things very close to their chests.
I really, really doubt HE will get a new book anytime soon- its simply isnt needed, and while there are armies out there that are several rulesets out of date and suffering badly there shouldnt be any of the 'newer' armies getting re-done.

You might have heard about the october release (possibly september- I forget the date) of Island of Blood... which is a HE release event of a sort- Its the new core game with skaven vs HE with loads of cool new models for each. The best one is the HE prince on griffin (though why anyone would take a griffin over a sun dragon for other then aesthetic reasons is beyond me).


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

September is Island, October is more High Elf models


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> Tomb Kongs should be out this year, ogres early next


TK will be turning up next year as I understand.
I know zilch about an ogre kingdoms release (this means nothing either way)
and no HE armybook in the near future


----------



## Yochanan (Jul 30, 2010)

No I haven't heard of Island of Blood until now. I'm going to have to check it out, sounds awesome.


----------



## Yochanan (Jul 30, 2010)

Are the Island of Blood models the only new high elf models supposed to be coming out?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Yochanan said:


> Are the Island of Blood models the only new high elf models supposed to be coming out?


no, there is a wave release of new models coming in october



Bindi Baji said:


> I know zilch about an ogre kingdoms release (this means nothing either way)


that was true, then :grin:

I've combined your posts- please dont multi-post without reason... its tantamount to spam.
- T/S


----------

